# Butterbrook Reservoir Devon oct 08



## spikey (Jan 17, 2009)

Only just found these opps 

This was the first time i used my 400D so my pics arn't great, but it's all experiance

Butterbrook reservoir is location on south Dartmoor and is still owned by SWW, it was built in 1914 and opened in 1915.



























these pillars are great


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 17, 2009)

That's really nice, spikey. Those pillars are a bit impressive and I love the step waterfall. Good find.


----------



## ricasso (Jan 17, 2009)

what a lovely place, a big area of still water like that makes me want to grab me fishing tackle and see whats in there, thats a nice little explore,well done


----------



## lost (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey those are nice crisp photos, however I am not sure if this is a reservoir forum or not.
Here's where my tap water comes from!


----------

